# open blues nights?



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if this really fits in this section, but does anyone know of any place in the K-W area that has open blues jam nights? Or how about just a good bar that has a decent house band. I live about 45 minutes from the K-W area and I don't really hear much. Thanks in advance.
Greg


----------

